# Swift 630l Lifestyle 2006 Rotten Floor



## robinswift (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello 

I have a 2006 Swift Lifestyle 630l. I have had this vehicle from new and bought it from Marques Motorhomes in Preston. 

I have a serious problem with my motorhome floor. The wooden flooring is rotten. Does anybody have any suggestions on resolving this problem? 

I had to take the stablising feet off it within the first year due to them being loose. I didn't realise at the time but the floor was wet there then and the screws pulled out. 

I have seen on the blogs numerous people with the same problems. Has anybody got any advice for me as the floor is now getting dangerous. 

I have also stored the vehicle in a concrete floored garage when not in use so cannot understand why the floor has gone like this. 

Cheers 

Robin


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

This link should help.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47458.html


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear of another Soggy Swift Floor. Its a big shock to discover it and a huge disappointment when life savings have been invested.

Basically, If you have had a habitation service carried out each year since new, then Swift will repair the floor free of charge. You will need to take it to your Swift Dealer for an initial report and they will send it to Swift for their response.

Swift have repaired dozens of these models built around the same period as yours (mine included) and the problem is caused by the plastic covering on the underside of the floor trapping water which has seeped into the wood via the side skirts because they were not sealed to the body properly.

The fix is to remove the plastic covering and replace all the rotten plywood with new. This is a huge job and very expensive if you have to pay for it yourself.

Swift have been fixing the problems out of warranty as long as habitation services have been done on schedule. I believe that some have been done under goodwill where some services have been missed too, but that would be down to your powers of persuasion with Swift Customer Services if your Dealer cannot get them to repair it for free.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## robinswift (Nov 28, 2012)

*Swift Lifestyle Rotten Floor*

Hi

In 2006 I bought a brand new Swift Lifestyle 630l from Marquis MotorHomes in Preston.

I have now got a problem with it as the floor is rotten. I have contacted Swift regarding this problem they are not taking responsibility for it and they have said as a gesture of good will they will repair it for the cost of £4000 rather than the normal cost of £4500.

I feel this is very unreasonable as there is clearly a manufacturing / design / material fault with this model as many people seem to have had the same problem.

I have stored the vehicle in a garage when not in use there for I feel this has delayed the rotting process with many people experiencing it before I have on this model.

The reason for the floor breaking down seems to be a plastic membrane which Swift fitted onto this model which seems to hold in the moisture. They no long do this I am told.

The floor is now becoming quite dangerous as the bolts which hold the step on have pulled through. I fear this will cause a accident in the future as I used the motorhome regular with family members and friends.

I am very disappointed in both the quality of this vehivle and the after sales service of Swift as they seem to find any possible way to avoid holding their hands up and admitting responsibility.

Having paid a substancial amount of money for this vehicle you would expect better. If anyone has had similar experiences or any response then please get back in touch so hopefully I can resolve my problem.

Kind Regards
Robin

site admin note - merged with previous thread for continuity.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Robin

I note that this has been merged to your previous post by site admin 

- the problem here is that your MH is more than 5 years old, and beyond Swift's warranty. It would seem to have been a well known problem, but obviously they are trying to limit their costs.

It would take a lot of specialist costs and possibly legal fees to prove that the problem was due to a design fault. I would refer you back to the reply from Charisma and talogon's link to the old thread - which It seems you've already seen :roll:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ours to*

Hi,

Sorry to read that Swift are refusing to carry out the repairs to your van FOC

Do not accept the so called reduced price and if you have your dealers report detailing the work required and confirming that it is failure due to the floor type ie pvc membrane covered ply trawl the net MHF,OAL,SwiftTalk etc download and print off each and every case reported and then advise Swift you are to take them to court using the collective failures as proof that the floor system is not fit for purpose

I had to do the same thing for the floor repairs and replacement habitation doors on our Swift

Just showing how serious I was and constant emails/phone calls to Swift got the job done - they even paid for the hire cars for or journeys from/to the factory and yes our van was out of warranty

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

You could try posting on the swift talk forum which is monitored by swift and you may have more luck there as it is a well known problem and they have been very helpfull to others in the past.


----------



## vancoaster (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi i have a swift 530 LP,2007 , I am wondering just how much money i have wasted and problems given to me , 
sorry to hear all about flooring damp, my floor springs when i am on it ,
so i have that now found,

But also the amounts of water getting into/on major engine components and front chassis,
the Ducato front body panels have moved uptake ,This has pulled the window screen scole apart at the center leaving water running into engine compartment while just sitting on my driveway, Essex, 

To add insult to my losses the bonnet top air intake baffel holds about 2/3 cup fulls of water , when bonnet is raised this water falls on top of the electronic control board unit ,

Its Hopeless


----------



## Paulclarkie (Oct 4, 2014)

*Airstream*

Hi Airstream,

If you see this post I would like some advice. I'm currently in discussion with Swift about a rotten floor and would love to hear a bit more detail of your experience.

Here's hoping!


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Airstream*



Paulclarkie said:


> Hi Airstream,
> 
> hi paulclarkie have a look on swift talk fo soggy floor
> 
> ...


----------

